# nfpa 13 obstruciton rule



## cda (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry cannot post the table, but

NFPA 13 2002

8.6.5 Obstructions to Sprinkler Discharge (Standard Pendent and Upright Spray Sprinklers).

8.6.5.1 Performance Objective.

8.6.5.1.1  Sprinklers shall be located so as to minimize obstructions to discharge as defined in  8.6.5.2 and  8.6.5.3, or additional sprinklers shall be provided to ensure adequate coverage of the hazard.

8.6.5.1.2  Sprinklers shall be arranged to comply with one of the following arrangements:

(1) 	Subsection  8.5.5.2,  Table 8.6.5.1.2, and  Figure 8.6.5.1.2(a).

(2) 	Sprinklers shall be permitted to be spaced on opposite sides of obstructions not exceeding 4 ft (1.2 m) in width provided the distance from the centerline of the obstruction to the sprinklers does not exceed one-half the allowable distance permitted between sprinklers.

Is 8.5.6.1.2 (2) saying if you put heads on each side of the obstruction you are good to go?? as long as it is not over 4 ftr in width???


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: nfpa 13 obstruciton rule

Yes


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: nfpa 13 obstruciton rule

Agree in accordance with 8.6.5.1.2 (2) and as exampled by F8.6.5.1.2 (a)


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: nfpa 13 obstruciton rule

Thanks was trying to read the book with one hand and write requirements with the other, so brain was not fully engaged, and missed a few words.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: nfpa 13 obstruciton rule

That's why I like the duel monitors.  If the economy was not so bad I'de ask for another for stock trading potentials :lol:


----------

